# what is a good water heater lift



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

A guy hurt his back today at work trying to lift a 50 gallon off a stand and out of a pan so now the boss in the market to buy six one for all five trucks and one to store in office i have seen quite a few i saw one with magnet and another one that has a strap and another was devil or something like that if you guys use i can use the feed back thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Some things should not be done by one person.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Some things should not be done by one person.


 






*Like making love..........*:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> A guy hurt his back today at work trying to lift a 50 gallon off a stand and out of a pan *so now the boss in the market to buy six one* for all five trucks and one to store in office i have seen quite a few i saw one with magnet and another one that has a strap and another was devil or something like that if you guys use i can use the feed back thanks


 





What?

*edit*: nevermind, I read your thread title. A W/H lift.

*2nd edit*: maybe the boss should buy you guys memberships at a gym....:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

we do alot i mean eveything alone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

revenge said:


> A guy hurt his back today at work trying to lift a 50 gallon off a stand and out of a pan so now the boss in the market to buy six one for all five trucks and one to store in office i have seen quite a few i saw one with magnet and another one that has a strap and another was devil or something like that if you guys use i can use the feed back thanks


Loosely translated to:

_A guy hurt his back today at work trying to lift a 50 gallon water heater out of a pan and down from the stand. So now the boss is in the market to buy six water heater lifting devices. One for each of the trucks, and an extra one to keep in the office. 

I have seen quite a few different types. One has a magnet and another has a strap and yet another was called "Devil" or something like that.

If you guys use a water heater lifting device, I could really use some feedback so I can help my boss make a good decision.

Thanks._


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry guys i am on my phone truley sorry for my messed up posts


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

revenge said:


> sorry guys i am on my phone truley sorry for my messed up posts


No apology needed Mr. R. 

You have taken the ribbing in stride quite well. I was partially clarifying for Tommy and partially poking fun. :jester:

I figured you were on the phone. I hope I didn't offend you. It was not my intent.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> we do alot i mean eveything alone


 






You have to ask for help when you need it. I'm certain the boss will send you some help to lift a large W/H up into an attick if you ask.

When you're running service calls, it's all on you. If the owner is looking to purchase all of you guys lifts, he sounds like a great bossman.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I always use 2 people. I CAN do it myself and have done it, but its not worth it.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

No sir we good mr biz. but thanks for the help now maybe some one will give me some more info. What happend was he drained the heater but it had a bunch of gunk in there. supposibly while pulling it off he moved wrong and now he is having back issues. I mentioned it to the boss once already. Now after this he is in the market for some. He asked me what i thought, since i mentioned it before, but now looking at them i dont know which one to tell him about, or wich one is better. Since he is buying six i dont want to say get this one and it would be a dud. You know I have heard of some guys using some already and i want there feed back. Its the worst thing in the world for a plumber to injure his back. You dont notice it but in our line of work theres no such thing as light duty. Even running a sewer machine is affected by your back, I really hope my buddy had a strain or something like a muscle problem hopefully its nothing major


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What about that "water heater" lifter set up from AZ? Anyone tried it ?? I'm all for having a helper but they are not here at every job.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ha to lift into an attic, I do that alone to run a one inch pipe through rafters and use a chained pully to bring it up. Like i said we a one man crew where i am from.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

revenge said:


> Ha to lift into an attic, I do that alone to run a one inch pipe through rafters and use a chained pully to bring it up. Like i said we a one man crew where i am from.


I've done that many times myself. Even for just lifting onto a stand. Come-along in the attic with the cable through the vent opening in the ceiling. Circumstances have to be right. It doesn't work in every situation.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

That is extremely true mr biz thats the only time we get a helper when its imposable to do alone.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I use this kind. http://www.azliftingsolutions.com/

It still doesn't fix not asking for help when you need it. I should know. Right now I have an icepack on my back and I went to the chiro 3 times this week, just to get stuff back where it should be.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Bill said:


> I always use 2 people. I CAN do it myself and have done it, but its not worth it.


You sound old. I know, cuz I think the exact same way.:yes:


----------

